

Detroit Houses for Sale - skeltoac
http://www.zillow.com/homes/for_sale/Detroit-MI/fsba,fsbo,new_lt/house_type/17762_rid/3-_beds/80000-450000_price/314-1771_mp/pricea_sort/42.370356,-82.983406,42.348887,-83.006365_rect/14_zm/_fm/0_mmm/

======
mikestew
I realize that Zillow's "Zestimate" isn't exact in a lot of cases, but even at
those firesale prices there appears to be a large gap between the asking price
and the Zestimate.

Me, you could give me the house and I still wouldn't live in Detroit.

------
jmathai
There appears to be a bit of crime in the area (shootings, specifically). Much
of which has happened in the last 2 months.

[http://spotcrime.com/mi/detroit](http://spotcrime.com/mi/detroit)

Coupled with Detroit filing bankruptcy it'd be interesting to see if that
creates more opportunity in the area; thereby decreasing crime.

------
axaxs
Yeah, not going to happen. Those prices are insane by Detroit standards. The
next big move will be to the west, where land is little more than free. Why
fix a heavily indebted society when you can create your own for pennies on the
dollar.

